
Techie to tech lead: My five biggest mistakes - fagnerbrack
https://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/techie-tech-lead-my-5-biggest-mistakes
======
sabertoooth
Very insightful. I am a new to the industry. So, this advice could be really
helpful to me down the lane. Actually, could you also give some pointers on
how to manage upwards and be effective at it.

